
Introducing Mercury OS - dsr12
https://medium.com/@jasonyuan/introducing-mercury-os-f4de45a04289
======
watersb
This is a very well-done _design_ mock-up for a GUI desktop environment. The
depth of the visualization and interaction design seems to me to have taken
months of refinement.

Not an "OS", an interaction design.

This is not an implementation of running example code, but it could be.

I would love this.

------
theamk
> Mercury is designed, first and foremost, to be an experience inclusive of
> people with limited executive function and cognitive load. People living
> with ASD, ADHD, and other neurological differences who are frequently
> overwhelmed by the flood of sensory information we have all come to expect
> in conventional operating systems.

